# No more Felt FC's for 2011?



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been eyeing the FC frameset and just checked the Felt website and... no more FC. Are they all gone for 2011 or are they releasing something else at that price point?


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Que?

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/F-Series/FC-Frame.aspx


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I still see one.


----------



## vtloki (Feb 22, 2011)

You may have ended up on the international site somehow. Click the change country link at the bottom of the window, and then choose USA. Then you'll see the FC frame.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

That may have been it. I was also on Chrome, so that may have been a part of it too. I jumped on Firefox and all is right in the world again (at least with the FC). 

Thanks, everyone.


----------

